# Seasons Greetings........



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2003)

Wishing all a Happy and Joyful Holiday Season!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 25, 2003)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all from a Taekwondo practitioner...  :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2003)

Bah, humbug, Kaith's already got me depressed....................


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

Wishing you a Happy New Year next week!

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2003)

Hopefully everyone has a good new year.:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 8, 2004)

...I was asleep whilst the New Year was being celebrated...no :drinkbeer for me...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ...I was asleep whilst the New Year was being celebrated...no :drinkbeer for me... *


You need to get your sleep and be sure that when I come out next you know your material inside out!!!!!

I'm gonna crack the whip on you guys this time.  Some may be wearing lower colored belts


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2004)

and having me sit alone in the school on a Thursday night because people didn't tell me they were not comming is not a good way to make sure you have everything covered.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

_::mumbles about descriptions::_....mayhaps I'll have a paper to do or be sick...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ::mumbles about descriptions::....mayhaps I'll have a paper to do or be sick... *



START with the Patch Descriptions!!!!!!
(just for you) 

Seig and I are going to lay the :hammer: down !!!   So hush and quit beating a :deadhorse !!  and learn what you need to learn.:shrug: 

starting to rile the


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

lay the smackdown...I already get that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *START with the Patch Descriptions!!!!!!
> (just for you)
> 
> ...



What a shamless plug...................


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *What a shamless plug..............*



...hey..I resemble that remark!


----------

